# Okeah Pics ?



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

can you put your pictures up for me to drool over please having recently fallen in love with them


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Here you go...



















Actually, I need to take a few more shots of this but that's all I have for now.


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

I too need to take some more pictures  This is all I've got at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

beautiful watches.

now i just need to find one to purchase


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sofaking said:


> beautiful watches.
> 
> now i just need to find one to purchase


Google "Poljot.at". No paypal or CC though, only BT for customers outside Austria.

Oh, and this guy has it too... google watchtime24 over at Poland.


----------



## seikology (Dec 4, 2006)

theres a similar watch up for sale over on tz at the moment. i absolutely love these. quirky as you like. never quite had the guts to pull the plug on one though.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

seikology said:


> theres a similar watch up for sale over on tz at the moment. i absolutely love these. quirky as you like. never quite had the guts to pull the plug on one though.


Can't find it... can you PM me the link please?


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Sofaking said:
> 
> 
> > beautiful watches.
> ...


thanks for the links.

purchased from poljot.at waiting for an email. lets hope its in stock


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sofaking said:


> thanks for the links.
> 
> purchased from poljot.at waiting for an email. lets hope its in stock


Should be :thumbsup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

You may have seen these already...

*ÐŸÐ¾Ð»Ð¹Ð¾Ñ‚ ÐžÐšÐ•ÐÐ `ÐšÐ¾Ð¼Ð°Ð½Ð´Ð¸Ñ€ÑÐºÐ¸Ðµ Ð'ÐœÐ¤` (Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF`) cal.3133 23 Jewels.*




























It was the first watch I bought from our host Roy Taylor (back in 2003 if memory serves) & I still love it :wub:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> It was the first watch I bought from our host Roy Taylor (back in 2003 if memory serves) & I still love it :wub:


These are a beauty, I hadn't seen one until I've joined the forum and it went straight to my "most wanted" list. The only problem I have with mine is that now I would like a Sturmanskie to keep it company


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2011)

in stock and payment sent :thumbup: .

now the wait begins


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Sofaking said:


> in stock and payment sent :thumbup: .
> 
> now the wait begins


Austria to the UK? About a week, a week and a half... that if you don't get even more snow


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> Sofaking said:
> 
> 
> > in stock and payment sent :thumbup: .
> ...


 not allowed it till my the end of feb anyway as its a birthday pressie.

not even this country can grind to a halt for that long because of a bit of snow


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Maybe you like the Okean on the Lagoon ^_^


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

Vaurien said:


> Maybe you like the Okean on the Lagoon ^_^


they get nicer everytime i see one :astro:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Maybe you like the Okean on the Lagoon ^_^


Ah!! But that's an original one, the real USSR thing! :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2011)

"Ah!! But that's an original one, the real USSR thing! "

indeed. i have watched a few on fleabay over the months and even tatty ones fetch a good price.

maybe i will get lucky one day and find one that everyone else misses h34r:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Maybe you like the Okean on the Lagoon ^_^


Hi Anna, Happy New Year !

Showing off again :thumbsup:

Lovely watch as usual 

Best regards Martin


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


> Hi Anna, Happy New Year !
> 
> Showing off again :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hi,

The picture is about two years old, you know. But I like it for the big water mass that remembers me my country, far away.

Happy now year to all! :man_in_love:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> Hi,
> 
> The picture is about two years old, you know. But I like it for the big water mass that remembers me my country, far away.


Where are you from Anna? I assumed you were Italian...


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Vaurien said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


I am italian.

My country is Tuscany, near the sea. I live in Turin, Piedmont, near the mountains... fftopic2:

(sorry to be OT; we'll come back soon to Russia :grin: )


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

A sunday morning Okeah from the past...









​


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Vaurien said:


> My country is Tuscany, near the sea. I live in Turin, Piedmont, near the mountains... fftopic2:


Ah, Tuscany... my life would be a successful one if I ever could retire to there... to be Sting's neighbour maybe  Now there's a bright lad!



chris l said:


> A sunday morning Okeah from the past...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See? That strap has the colour I was aiming at when I got mine... Just perfect!!


----------



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

AN ORIGINAL OKEAH OKEAH REPRODUCTION FOR A COLLECTOR MUST HAVE BOTH


----------

